# Az állomás csengője szól.



## angeloegabri

Good morning 
        Could anyone tell me please whether this phrase is correct: Az állomás csengője szól.
        I would like to say "The bell of the train station rings."
        Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Hello angeloegabri,
It is OK as it is but you have to know that in a particular context, it may not be.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you very much Zsanna!
(The thing now is that you made me curious :  in what case would it be said differently by a Hungarian?)


----------



## Ngu7

angeloegabri said:


> Thank you very much Zsanna!
> (The thing now is that you made me curious :  in what case would it be said differently by a Hungarian?)


Hi angeloegabri,

I believe that the sentence sounds perfectly natural and I cannot think of a particular situation where this sentence wouldn't sound natural (unless you would want to express that action took place in the past or will take place in the future.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Ngu7 said:


> I believe that the sentence sounds perfectly natural


I agree but maybe a verb-first word order would be more neutral and thus more common:

"Szól az állomás csengője."


----------



## Ngu7

AndrasBP said:


> I agree but maybe a verb-first word order would be more neutral and thus more common:
> 
> "Szól az állomás csengője."


I agree to disagree.  In my opinion, it doesn't really make a significant difference whether the verb is at the beginning or at the end of the sentence.


----------



## Zsanna

Ngu7 said:


> I agree to disagree. In my opinion, it doesn't really make a significant difference whether the verb is at the beginning or at the end of the sentence.


It is true that for a native speaker, at first sight, it may not seem to make much difference, nevertheless, there is.
It is not without reason that there is such a great variety of word the order in Hungarian. The original sentence is a neutral, descriptive sentence that describes the place and what happens there. In AndrasBP's sentence, however, the most important aspect of the same event is the type of action that takes place.
In case we would like to underline that this action has just started (or took place "suddenly", etc.), the sentence would be: Megszólalt az állomás csengője.
I won't go on with the other possibilities (OT!), it is up to our OP (= angeloegabri) to provide a context for further explanation if there is any.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you very, very much, Zsanna, Ngu7, AndrasBP!

All those answers of yours are very, very useful for a stranger studying Hungarian.

And what you added,  Zsanna,  about the case the bell just started ringing,  is priceless for the same stranger 

(It was not the case here, but so one knows how to say "the bell has just started ringing".  [In Italian: "il campanello della stazione si è messo a suonare"].  Unbelievably useful!)

Thanks, thanks, thank you again very, very much to everyone


----------

